# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  пускать - to let, to allow, to permit

## shadow1

пускать - to let, to allow, to permit 
Можно сказать
Пускаете представиться - allow me to introduce myself

----------


## MasterAdmin

"пускай" is more of a "let them/him/her/it..." 
When you want to say "let ME..." then you should use "разрешите (представиться)" or "можно (представиться)"

----------


## shadow1

What about "позвольте представиться"?

----------


## MasterAdmin

What about it? Sounds fine to me.

----------


## shadow1

What is the difference between "разрешите" and "позвольте"?
Are they the same?

----------


## Remyisme

Помоему "разрешите" от слова "разрешение" а "позвольте" от слова "позволение". А вещи это разные. 
Позволение происходит от слова воля.

----------


## Оля

> Можно сказать
> Пускаете представиться - allow me to introduce myself

 Imperative of "пускать" is "пуст́ите". 
Correct is "Позв́ольте/разреш́ите представиться".

----------


## Wowik

> What about "позвольте представиться"?

 Немного книжно. Капельку устаревше звучит.
"Разрешите представиться" лучше.

----------


## shadow1

спасибо большое всем   ::

----------


## basurero

А как насчет "дайте мне представиться"? 
Мне кажется, что из этого варианта следует, что кто-то пытается мешать тебе говорить... хотя это только догадка.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А как насчет "дайте мне представиться"? 
> Мне кажется, что из этого варианта следует, что кто-то пытается мешать тебе говорить... хотя это только догадка.

 True.

----------

